# A tough day yesterday for my wife and I



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yesterday was one of hardest days my wife and I have ever had, we had to make the tough choice to put our little Maltese/Poodle down as she has been having health problems and it was hard to watch her going through the pain she was in. We were there with her as she slipped away and is now at peace with no pain. She was our baby for 15+ years and we are going to miss her a lot.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear! Trouble with pets. They die . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Laurie.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I remember having to put down a beloved cat. Knowing that she was no longer suffering, was enough to put my mind at ease. It is never an easy choice.

Respectfully,

Styart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear it was a cute and nice dog


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so sad to hear this my friend. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Laurie. It's always hard to say goodbye to one of our "babies". You know they are at peace now and not living with the pain they were in, but it doesn't stop the pain of saying goodbye either.

Best wishes. Been there, my thoughts are with you.

Kim


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry about your loss. Making that decision is heartbreaking, but necessary unfortunately. Run free little one...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

awe, so sorry Laurie, that's super tough. Hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear. Sounds like she had a great life with you guys!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

A buddy of mine told me that "When you buy a dog you are buying a heartache". It takes time to see the truth in the saying. But better to have loved a dog and lost it than never to have loved the dog at all. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.... 15 great years and I'm sure the time just flew by.... my dog is getting up there in age as well...


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this Laurie.
Always a hard decision.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Laurie.

Tough decision to make, and losing a pet is hard


----------

